# swell.gr:Renault Megane RS Cup Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello guys.

It has been a while since my last post here so I thought I should show up with a nice car.

An almost brand new Renault Megane RS Cup edition was booked in for a Protection Session. Of course the paint was in mint condition so only cleanse and protection steps were followed.

First things first so I started with Clay. I used Race Glaze Poly Clay and CG Speed Wipe in 3:1 dilution. It gave a nice and smooth surface and ready for Race Glaze Signature Series Pre-Wax Cleaner which was used for paint's deep cleaning.

Then came the sealing step. Wax of choice was Race Glaze 55 in double coat with 1 hour curing time. Final touch was RG's QD, Race Glaze Clearmist Detailer.

All trims were treated with Race Glaze Rubber Dressing.

Results were fantastic and customer more than happy with his finished car. Following are some "after" pictures:















































































































































































































































































thanks


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

very nice job in a very nice car


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Fantastic results mike!:argie::argie:
Very nice car!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Mike


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

:tumbleweed::tumbleweed:

amazing job dude..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional reflections and wetness. Nice work as always mike


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

man, the car looks awesome!


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent job mike.
Your work is always perfect!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Love these Meganes , I have one to do this Saturday and it's Silver !

Excellent job Mike:thumb:

Mario


----------

